# [grub2] Aucun packet (résolu)

## mysix

En promenant sur la toile j'ai découvert Grub2  :Twisted Evil: 

Cependant, avec emerge on a que grub version 0.97...

Voilà les versions grub :

```

 Fichier :grub-0.92.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.93.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.ext2fs

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.ext2fs-OLD

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.ext2fs-OLD.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.ext2fs.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.94-i386-pc.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.94.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.94.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.95-i386-pc.ext2fs

 Fichier :grub-0.95-i386-pc.ext2fs.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.95-i386-pc.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.95-i386-pc.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.95.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.95.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.96-i386-pc.ext2fs

 Fichier :grub-0.96-i386-pc.ext2fs.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.96-i386-pc.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.96-i386-pc.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.96.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.96.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.97-i386-pc.ext2fs

 Fichier :grub-0.97-i386-pc.ext2fs.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.97-i386-pc.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.97-i386-pc.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-0.97.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-0.97.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.90.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.90.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.91.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.91.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.92.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.92.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.93.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.93.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.94.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.94.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.95.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.95.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.96.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.96.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97.1.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97.1.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97.2.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97.2.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta1.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta1.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta2.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta2.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta3.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta3.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta4.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.97~beta4.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :grub-1.98.tar.gz

 Fichier :grub-1.98.tar.gz.sig

 Fichier :multiboot-0.6.96.tar.gz

 Fichier :multiboot-0.6.96.tar.gz.sig

```

Et maintenant la version 2. 

Enfin bref tout ca pour dire que Gentoo a un peu de retard de ce côté ci.

En prévoyant une installation manuel, j'encore des risques ?Last edited by mysix on Fri Apr 09, 2010 2:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Grub2 est présent dans portage : ce sont les version 1.9...

----------

## Tom_

Je confirme ce que dit XavierMiller.  :Wink: 

J'utilise Grub-1.98 et ca marche bien   :Cool: 

----------

## mysix

c'est étonnant, parce que j'ai fais les dernière mise a jour et le grub à cette version :

```
mygen linux # grub --version

grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)

mygen linux #

```

Et ensuite j'ai regardé les packets en faisant emerge --search grub et il n'y a que la version 0.97 malgré que j'ai au préalable fait un emerge --sync

----------

## xaviermiller

les paquets sont présents, mais hard-maskés. Lis la doc (le manuel Gentoo) pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

J'ai beau chercher mais je trouve pas...

Regardé portage, USE, CFlags etc...

Tu as pas une piste plus précise ? ou mieux la soluce   :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *mysix wrote:*   

> Tu as pas une piste plus précise ? ou mieux la soluce  

 

Le forum c'est le manuel gentoo maintenant?

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *mysix wrote:*   Tu as pas une piste plus précise ? ou mieux la soluce   
> 
> Le forum c'est le manuel gentoo maintenant?

 

mouais, léger glissement sémantique

 *dans un autre fil... wrote:*   

> D'après ta réponse il faut vraiment que tu lises un minimum de choses au préalable (au moins ici et là mais ce n'est pas limitatif) sinon tu ne va lancer des commandes que pour lancer des commandes - ce qui est à l'opposé de notre façon de voir les choses 

 

btw, 95 posts en ~10 jours, des fil dans tous les sens (certain en état inconnu et/ou avec des titres de moins en moins explicites d'ailleurs ce qui est sympa pour les recherches des futurs utilisateurs au passage), etc

Faudrait p't'être pas trop abuser non plus, non ?  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *mysix wrote:*   

> J'ai beau chercher mais je trouve pas...
> 
> Regardé portage, USE, CFlags etc...
> 
> Tu as pas une piste plus précise ? ou mieux la soluce  

 

Non, je n'ai pas de piste plus précise : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

Le démasquage demande de bien savoir ce qu'on fait, et à voir tes questions, tu ne maîtrises pas encore assez.

Lis la doc Gentoo, de la doc sur http://tldp.org et reviens-nous  :Smile: 

----------

## mysix

Ho excusez moi d'avoir des problèmes, j'ai passé le plus clair de mes vacances à essayé et persévéré dans l'installation de gentoo.

Non loin de moi de vous embêter mais j'ai lu et relu la doc de gentoo et aquis un savoir des plus intéressant, Mais malheureusement j'ai des problèmes que je n'arrive pas à regler ou même où aller rechercher.

J'aime bcp gentoo avec toutes ses possibilités de réglages. Mais qui dit bcp de réglage dit complexité. Je suis un féru de linux et j'ai commencé depuis peu gentoo. Je veux que m'améliorer et pouvoir éventuellement aider les autres qui ont des problèmes.

Je comprend le fait de pas donner toute les réponses et que la personne doit faire un minimum de recherche. Mais après plus d'une heure de recherche je demande de m'aiguiller un peu. Mais peut-être pas trop dans le sens large parce que j'entend : Dans le manuel de gentoo. Ok mais c'est un manuel qui comportes de nombreuses pages. Si c'est possible d'aiguiller un peu plus précisément serai sympa parce que le manuel je l'ai passé et repassé...

Je suis pas mécontent qu'il ai des problèmes, ca me permet de mieux comprendre gentoo et ses subtilités.

Bon alors dorénavant je serais un peu plus explicite quand aux noms des titres.   :Cool: 

Alors je disais   :Laughing: 

Pour le maskage des packets il y a la variable use mais seulement quand on voyait à côté du packet [masked]

mais là il y a carrément pas le paquet... C'est toujours une histoire avec USE ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Grub2 est bien là !

```
echo "sys-boot/grub **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 et si ça suffit pas 

```
echo "sys-boot/grub" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Par contre prévoit un liveCD pour booter quand-même au cas ou, ça change beaucoup de chose grub2 (perso je me suis familiarisé avec dans une machine virtuelle avant de l'installer sur mon PC)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> mysix, 

Je vais t'aider un peu plus   :Laughing: 

Installe le petit programme: eix (emerge eix)

Puis resynchronise ton arbre avec la commande "eix-sync" nouvellement apparue (ça fait un "emerge --sync" et ça met à jour la base de données de eix) 

Et enfin au lieu d'utiliser "emerge -s ton_paquet" pour tes recherches, fait un "eix ton_paquet" et tu verras, ça sera beaucoup plus parlant et beaucoup plus claire... 

Et juste pour info: EIX = Emerge IndeX

Voilà, bonne soirée   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

A vu de pif et d'experience perso :

si tu es en amd64 et en profil non-multilib et que tu as IA32 configuré dans ton kernel :

    utilise grub-static 

    si tu n'as pas IA32 va vers lilo

sinon à toi les plaisirs  des fichiers textes structurés ( xml )

1) truc à retenir rapidos :

 les conf ne se modifient plus directement dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg

mais dans /etc/grub.d/40blabla pour les modifs à la mimine 

puis faut faire un update-grub qui ira mettre à jour /boot/grub/grub.cfg

va voir la doc bubuntu , elle est suffisament claire.

A+:jlp

edit je ne suis pas sùr que grub2 marche en amd64  ; je ne l'ai pas essayé

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 1) truc à retenir rapidos :
> 
>  les conf ne se modifient plus directement dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> mais dans /etc/grub.d/40blabla pour les modifs à la mimine 
> ...

 

Rien n'empèche de se faire son fichier avec les mimines non plus  :Wink: 

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> edit je ne suis pas sùr que grub2 marche en amd64  ; je ne l'ai pas essayé

 

Oui il marche. Par contre y a une super dépendance... RUBY

Oui, je trouve ça scandaleux comme dependance pour un bootloader... M'en vais retourner à lilo moi...

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui il marche. Par contre y a une super dépendance... RUBY

 

 :Shocked: 

Ça donne pas envie d'y passer...

----------

## Winnt

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça donne pas envie d'y passer...

 

Mais pourquoi ils n'ont pas gardé la simplicité de grub 0.97   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Parce que   :Twisted Evil:  N'empêche même Lilo se casse les dents sur mon raid0, grub2 est beaucoup plus puissant que tous les boot loaders qu'on as connus ! Une évolution nécessaire. 

Et la configuration via des scripts permet d'envisager l'autodétection des OS sur toutes les partitions.

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Parce que   N'empêche même Lilo se casse les dents sur mon raid0, grub2 est beaucoup plus puissant que tous les boot loaders qu'on as connus ! Une évolution nécessaire. 

 

Je suis d'accord pour la spécification Multiboot 2 et ce qu'elle entraîne, c'était en effet nécessaire... mais coller du ruby en dépendance à un bootloader ça fait bloatware là!

[edit] j'ai rien contre ruby, ça aurait été python, lua ou tout autre langage interprété j'aurais dis la même chose[/edit]

----------

## mysix

hehe merci, autant d'engouement pour ce topic ca fait plaisir ^^

Disons qu'en ce moment je suis en mode multitâche, je vous informerais dès que possible de l'évolution quant à vos réponses.  :Razz: 

----------

## mysix

Kazuya:  Merci pour eix, c'est terriblement utile !

Merci a vous tous !

----------

## condo4

Avant de crier contre les développeur de GRUB2, il faut d'abord chercher à comprendre à quoi sert RUBY (ou autre dépendence haut niveau) dans grub.

Un premier indice, quand on regarde l'ebuild, on voit :

RDEPEND=">=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r5

        dev-libs/lzo

        truetype? ( media-libs/freetype media-fonts/unifont )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        dev-lang/ruby"

donc, déjà ruby n'est pas dans RDEPEND (runtime), mais dans DEPEND, donc, il n'est utilisé que pour compiler grub (y'a pas un bout de ruby executer au boot de la machine, de toute façon, c'est impossible).

Après les dépendences comme ncurses ne sont la que pour les "outils" qui accompagne grub (update-grub et autre scripts qui créés par exemple grub.conf).

En aucun cas le fait que grub "depend" de tel ou tel package signifit que le code de ce package soit présent dans le binaire de grub en MBR, ni dans les différents stages ou modules.

----------

